# MEMORIAL DAY TOURNY



## Caspr21

anyone heard any news on pushing it back or anything due to weather? And who plans on fishing it ? Blue Marlana is in


----------



## Downtime2

4-6...We're out........Supposed to be able to have some fun, that ain't happening.


----------



## bully48

its mobile, unless there is hurricane or trop storm they aint postponing. i can remember a few years back they were calling for similar conditions for the small boat tourney and they sent em fishing. was thinking about fishing, no way now!! i think they should at least push to sunday/monday


----------



## Caspr21

i am with you guys, but my captian is a little on the wild sideokeoke


----------



## user285

> *Downtime2 (5/20/2009)*4-6...We're out........Supposed to be able to have some fun, that ain't happening.


you old bastard, just have another drink before you go and you will never know 4-6 from 2-4:moon


----------



## Waste-N-Away

supposed to start laying down sunday, why wouldn't they push back a day. im not gonna go get beat up for a tournament, thats never fun.:banghead


----------



## Downtime2

This sculpted old body of mine don't take it like it used to.......Guess next one is Ilse Of Capri with Matt and them....


----------



## hebegb

> *Downtime2 (5/20/2009)*This sculpted old body of mine don't take it like it used to.......Guess next one is Ilse Of Capri with Matt and them....






HAHA!


----------



## Caspr21

> *Downtime2 (5/20/2009)*This sculpted old body of mine don't take it like it used to.......Guess next one is Ilse Of Capri with Matt and them....


there are plenty of words to use, but sculpted is definately not one I would choose!


----------



## Downtime2

You didn't....I did. You just jealous little boy.......


----------



## hebegb

sure it's sculpted!





just took a little more material shall we say


----------



## Downtime2

> *hebegb (5/20/2009)*sure it's sculpted!
> 
> 
> just took a little more material shall we say


Why have a biscuit when you can have a Whopper......


----------



## bully48

UPDATE on www.mbgfc.com looks they are still trying to figure it out!! what tourneys are next weekend??


----------



## Caspr21

> *Downtime2 (5/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (5/20/2009)*sure it's sculpted!
> 
> 
> just took a little more material shall we say
> 
> 
> 
> Why have a biscuit when you can have a Whopper......
Click to expand...



just one whopper?????


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Caspr21 (5/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (5/20/2009)*This sculpted old body of mine don't take it like it used to.......Guess next one is Ilse Of Capri with Matt and them....
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty of words to use, but sculpted is definately not one I would choose!
Click to expand...



ya it kinda looks like the first time my girlfriend tried to cook...just a mess.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *bully48 (5/20/2009)*UPDATE on www.mbgfc.com looks they are still trying to figure it out!! what tourneys are next weekend??


cajun canyons


----------



## Downtime2

> *Caspr21 (5/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (5/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *hebegb (5/20/2009)*sure it's sculpted!
> 
> 
> just took a little more material shall we say
> 
> 
> 
> Why have a biscuit when you can have a Whopper......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just one whopper?????
Click to expand...

Don't take more n' one if you use it right.....


----------



## Travis Gill

> *The Blue Hoo (5/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bully48 (5/20/2009)*UPDATE on www.mbgfc.com looks they are still trying to figure it out!! what tourneys are next weekend??
> 
> 
> 
> cajun canyons
Click to expand...

Are you fishing Woody?


----------



## andyyar

Waiting to see mbgfc decision on their website. If anyone hear's the updated tourney schedule before their website updates, please share. 

thanks

ay


----------



## CATCHell

Waiting on there E-blast. They where going to make adecision at 3pm ???


----------



## andyyar

Just spoke to Robert. They are meeting right now. Should know something in 30 mins or so.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

35 minutes late. UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## CATCHell

> *The Blue Hoo (5/21/2009)*35 minutes late. UNACCEPTABLE!


+1::sleeping


----------



## CATCHell

E-blast said waiting on latest weather update at 430 pm


----------



## Caspr21

whats eblast?


----------



## CATCHell

> *Caspr21 (5/21/2009)*whats eblast?


A mass e-mail, eblast is what they call it.


----------



## whome

<TABLE id=content_LETTER.BLOCK6 hideFocus tabIndex=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0 aria-posinset="0" aria-setsize="0" aria-level="0"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #ffffff; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia,Times New Roman,Times,serif" align=middle>*MBGFC 2009 Memorial Day Tournament Update #2* *</DIV>*</DIV>*The MBGFC Memorial Day committee continues toevaluate the latest weather forecasts available for this weekend. The NOAA weather forecast will be updated at 4:30 this afternoon and a decision will be made after reviewing this information. </DIV>As soon as a decision is made we will notify you via another e-mail. </DIV>
As always, safety is our first concern.

Thank you.

Robert P Weaver
Vice-President of Tournament*</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=content_LETTER.BLOCK17 hideFocus tabIndex=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0 aria-posinset="0" aria-setsize="0" aria-level="0"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #ffffff; FONT-FAMILY: Georgia,Times New Roman,Times,serif" align=middle><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>MBGFC Sponsors</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## DISANTO

We should know something very soon. I will update when the e blast arrives. 

My guess is they will postpone it a day, and shorten it up a bit. We will likely fish Sunday and come back early Monday, so the awards ceremony could follow.


----------



## Ropes

TournamentPostponed till next weekend


----------



## outcast

<DIV id=dnn_ctr1609_ModuleContent><DIV class=Normal id=dnn_ctr1609_HtmlModule_HtmlModule_lblContent><ADDRESS><DIV align=center>*The MBGFC Memorial Day committee, after looking at many factors including the weather, safety and polling our pre-register boats has decided topostpone the 2009 MBGFC Memorial DayTournament until next weekend May 29-31. *</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>*Please note that this decision was made after much thought and input fromparticipants in our tournament. *</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>*The Schedule will be as follows:*</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>*Friday May, 29 *</DIV><DIV align=center>*Registration Opens at 4:00*</DIV><DIV align=center>*Kick off party followed by Captain's Meeting @ 8:00 PM*</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>*Saturday, May 30*</DIV><DIV align=center>*Fish *</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>*Sunday, May 31*</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>*Boats must clear Perdido Pass by 5:00PM*</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>*Awards ceremony to follow after weigh dock closes*</DIV>*

Thank you.

Robert P Weaver
Vice-President of Tournament*</ADDRESS></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DISANTO

Too bad!!


----------



## sirmashalot

why woody so you can act like you fished and tell everyone you tagged a blue???


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

> *sirmashalot (5/21/2009)*why woody so you can act like you fished and tell everyone you tagged a blue???


dont worry mashalot i think all the charter boats in venice are booked already..... unless he gets the 36 yellowfin that he is shooting off about.........


----------



## JoeZ

Man, the green meat guys are going this weekend and the big boats are hanging at home? 

Not that I'd go out in this mess on a carrier but still.


----------



## CATCHell

Oh well, it would have been a good weekend to tear some chit up, On a boat that is! Maybe this weather will help the fishing even more.


----------



## Tom Pace

we got a call this morning from the tournament director of cajun canyons, and needless to say, he wasnt too thrilled with their decision. there are still a bunch of ob boats going though instead of staying, but i think the money will be here.


----------



## Chris V

I'm glad they postponed it. Now I can fish it!


----------



## Travis Gill

I never heard back from you Woody, are you fishing Cajun Canyons?


----------

